# F2 Sturisoma on the way



## plantbrain (21 Apr 2011)

I have some F2's from these F1 Sturisoma.

This is my 180 Gallon community tank.
The adults have never seen another aquarium.
This completes the entire life cycle on 1 generation.

Regards,
Tom Barr


----------



## nayr88 (21 Apr 2011)

Hey Tom nice picture,

There stunning fish, they look abit like the fish in this month PFK mag called Nannoptopoma sp. Robocop?

Please share some more details of the fish you posted.


----------



## Johno2090 (21 Apr 2011)

Gorgeous fish!


----------



## plantbrain (22 Apr 2011)

nayr88 said:
			
		

> Hey Tom nice picture,
> 
> There stunning fish, they look abit like the fish in this month PFK mag called Nannoptopoma sp. Robocop?
> 
> Please share some more details of the fish you posted.



Sturisoma panamese as far as I know. This is what I've called them for the last, 20 years?

Nice semi diurnal high current fish my mom use to find in streams in Panama growing up. 
Feed them well, they lay eggs every 2-3 weeks on the glass typically, male guards the eggs which hatch in about 6-10 days.

Net the fry and place in a small rearing tank.


----------



## sanj (22 Apr 2011)

Ive seen those fish in your tank before, but that picture captures its form a lot better. A really nce fish. It sounds from your description that they might be quite easy to keep?


----------



## toadass (1 May 2011)

That's a cool looking fish....reminds me of a pond sterlet with that snout!!


----------



## dw1305 (3 May 2011)

Hi all,
Very nice and an interesting fish. Details here: <http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=289>, although all _Sturisoma_ species look fairly similar, so it may be another species.

cheers Darrel


----------



## plantbrain (15 May 2011)

They bred again, but the eggs got eaten by the larger goldie pleco.


----------

